# High rpm at idle



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey everyone. its been awhile since I been on hear.(Car info 02 Sentra SE-R non spec -V) My car has been great. The last time I was on here my car had 152,000 miles and I did a n engine swap because of precat failure, now I have a high idle problem. How it started I just replaced my clutch while the trans was out I noticed a little bit of dirt build up around the intake butterfly in the throttle body so I took a rag with break cleaner on it and cleaned around it removing the dirt (I did not spray the break cleaner into the intake)after cleaning the intake area the car sat for a day. Put it back together and noticed that the reverse light harness got pinched between engine and transmission cutting the plug so I replaced the connector with a factory connector. Started car and noticed the the RPM stayed around 1,800 even after it warmed up. Any suggestions.


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

More info as to not make each post too long. Car was running perfect before I replaced the clutch with no signs of any problems. Pulled car into the garage. It ran fine, continued to tear car apart. lowered engine down from under car about 6-10 inches to get trans out, replaced clutch and put back together. CEL came on and gave two codes p0113 and p0507. I dont understand why this happened when the car was running fine until I changed the clutch. Info would be appreciated.


----------



## bobyang (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for everyone's input and 

I like to contribute what I have done to fix this issue: (I am not sure which step makes difference) (I don't have code and no MIL lights on, I just feel it so I like to fix)
- my car was staying in 1100rpm in "P", I did "Idle relearn" few time it doesn't work so give up in the day 1 and disconnect negative from battery.
- after disconnect the battery for 20 hours, start day 2 try
- release MAF connector and reconnect again to make sure cable connects well without losing
- put negative cable back to the battery, (still in Parking P mode)
- start the engine to make it warm up to the regular temperature (mine is about 5 minutes)
- turn off and wait for about 30 seconds
- 3 times of "throttle relearn", when turn key to off, I hear light "da" sound
- did 2 "Idle Air Volume Learning" because my first time failed . (in the last step, "start engine within 3 seconds after MIL stop flashing", I have little hard time to start up, it took about 1.5 to 2.5 seconds. Anyway, I just hold the key down continue in the starting engine point to start up)
- let it idle for 35 seconds, I still see still 1100 rpm
- rev to about 6000rpm for 2 seconds 3 times
- shift to "D", I see it drops to 1000rpm now.
- start driving in the parking lot with very low speed for 2 minutes, I see the rpm is around 1000-1500rpm depending on how must gas I pressed.
- while parking the car and reverse in, I see it drops to about 800 rpm
- park the car (800rpm)
- put to "P", then I see about 680rpm!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

good to know!


----------

